# Stocking My 26 Gallon Planted Aquarium



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I am going to be stocking my 26 gallon planted aquarium in a couple of weeks, and wanted to make myself a stocking plan of what fish will be in it. I've had some ideas and suggestions, but it would be great if you guys could give me your ideas for stocking it or fix up my idea and give me some suggestions.
Here was an idea I liked that was suggested to me.

For a 26 gallon planted tank:
18-20 Rummy Nose Tetras
4 Corydoras
5 Ottos
2-3 Zebra Loaches
1 Bristle Nose Pleco

I feel like it is definitely overstocked, but maybe someone knows better? I also don't know if the BN Pleco is suitable for my tank because even though it is a small Pleco, a 6" fish would still look fairly large for my tank. 
Others have told me more problems with it, that there are too many Rummy Nose Tetras, and I should have 15 max, and I also know that Corydoras should be kept in shoals of 6 minimum, and Zebra Loaches, 5. Also that Ottos enjoy large groups. 
So, as much as I'd like variety in this tank, I want to make sure it follows all of the needs of the fish. So, if variety would complicate that, then I'm fine with removing from the list.
After removing some from the idea, this is a pretty basic I had. I really don't think I would be overstocking the tank with this, and I think I would have room for more. Would I? If yes, what would you add?
Here it is.

15 Rummy Nose Tetras
7 Ottos

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is my suggestion, from your original list...

15-18 Rummynose, 3 Ottos, 6-8 Corys, & 1 pleco.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. From the first one I posted I added a bit to it. Now I'm planning on doing.

15 Rummy Nose Tetras
7-8 Ottos
6 Red Cherry Shrimp.

What do you think of this? 

Thanks


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont think red cherry shrimp contribute much to the 'bioload'. But You might want to watch out because i think rummy nose get big enough to eat the babies of the cherry shrimp


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

csaxe21 said:


> Thanks for the idea. From the first one I posted I added a bit to it. Now I'm planning on doing.
> 
> 15 Rummy Nose Tetras
> 7-8 Ottos
> ...


That would work. That's actually a light bio-load. So you could still add the Cory's or something else.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, this was an older thread then the most recent one that I got more ideas from. I think it was Fish for a 26 gallon planted aquarium. But anyways, my idea when I was going to buy the first set of fish for the tank was.

10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras
5-6 Ottos
6 Corydoras (Panda or Adolfoi)

It turns out that in the Panda and Aldolfoi tank, there was only 1 lonely Aldolfoi, and since I wanted 3, it wasn't worth it. I'm also not a fan or the Sterbai, Peppered, Bronze, and Albino that they had, so I skipped those. I ended up buying 3 Zebra Loaches (Botia Striata).

So, now with my 3 loaches roaming around, this was my new idea. What do you think of it?

10-15 Rummy Nose Tetras
5-6 Ottos
3 Zebra Loaches

So, I know loaches are larger then Cories, but is this still a light bio-load? Because if there was still room in the tank, I'd have to debate either adding 2 more zebra's, since they like groups of 5, or maybe brining the Ottos to a bit larger number, like 6-8.

Thanks


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would suggest adding no more now and see how they do. In a month or so if all is well you might find the corys you want and add them.


----------

